# Sooo....Who got the bloody KSS?



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I really wanna know! I wasnt even going for it, but Id love to know!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

nak

whoever it is, i'm sure you got it for me!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Lucky mama whoever got it! It is gorgeous, I so wanted it but I have an Elbee order that's up and a Becca Bottoms order coming up,so I have to save my paypal. I need to live vicariously through the person that got it! We need pics of your baby in it when you get it!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

I have been wondering the same thing. I read through the *then* four page MF post to see if anyone had stepped forward yet. Guess not.

So... come on.... who are ya?!?!?!


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

It's me! It's me!!!

OK, it's not, but I wish it was!!!! I love moon/sun motifs and I have ALWAYS wanted a KSS since I first saw one! Unfortunately we don't have lots of extra $$ and I just can't justify it---but I wish I could! Her embroidery/embellishing is just so artistic and amazing









Congrats to whomever did get it!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morwenna*
It's me! It's me!!!

OK, it's not, but I wish it was!!!! I love moon/sun motifs and I have ALWAYS wanted a KSS since I first saw one! Unfortunately we don't have lots of extra $$ and I just can't justify it---but I wish I could! Her embroidery/embellishing is just so artistic and amazing









Congrats to whomever did get it!

LMFAO!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Man.. I was all ready to congratulate you, Morwenna. You stinker!!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Or it is someone who is afraid to come out of the woowork! LOL!

Ok... my money is on Angelica.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

woowork







:


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Man.. and i was just laughing at a post on a Freecycle group I am on!!!!

Ooops.... my face is red. That would be woodwork!!! LOL!


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Nah...it's WOOLwork!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

wasn't me, honest!









I wasn't even online when MDF stocked. DH and I had a few hours to cuddle, have drinks, make merry, etc.... It's 12:30 now and I was actually just checking the board before bed to see who *did* get the KSS....


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







wasn't me, honest!









I wasn't even online when MDF stocked. DH and I had a few hours to cuddle, have drinks, make merry, etc.... It's 12:30 now and I was actually just checking the board before bed to see who *did* get the KSS....

This is why I lose money at the track.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am DYING to know! Come out, come out whoever you are!

We wont stone you I promise!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

no one knows yet??


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

My bet is on Pamela Anderson. :LOL


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I cant believe no one is fessing up! Maybe it WAS Pamela....


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

It wasn't me. I wonder who it was? Yoohoo?! Where are you? Now, now







it isn't funny to tease us like this. :LOL


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

No, maybe it was the same mama who bought the Petunia Pickle diaper bag on eBay.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

oh too funny. the post is on page two and no one is claiming the kss? wasn't me either. i never remember to be there on time. i went at 10:02 today and everything i had my eyes on was already gone...poof. :LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Has Kailia (Augustlia) been on today? She's our resident KSS Hyena cart queen! She got 2 or was it 3 for other people the first week MDF was open. Maybe she has it.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Can someone tell me how much the KSS was? I missed this excitement this morning. LOL. TIA~


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Wasn't me either but I wanna know too!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

It was $120


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
Can someone tell me how much the KSS was? I missed this excitement this morning. LOL. TIA~

$120


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's the soaker http://www.middayfaire.com/prod_details.php?id=20996 sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Nope, not me. I watched it get sold though...hmmmm. who got it???


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Not me...but I want to see pics of that beautiful soaker on a babies bum whenever somebody claims it!


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

:


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Congrats to the mama who got it. It's a beauty!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Okay, I'm putting my money on Bonnie.. mom2kbeth.. !

Holli


Ooooooh Why??? I wanna know! I wanna know so bad. LOL Dunno why, Im just nosey!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Okay, I'm putting my money on Bonnie.. mom2kbeth.. !

Holli


LOL!! Nope - wasn't me. I







it though. I saw pictures of it before it went up and was drooling over it. Unfortunately, I forgot about the stocking today because dd and I (and Holden too - he was stamping with fabric paint everywhere!) were doing some crafts to celebrate the equinox and we got really involved.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

I am actually knitting a pair of soaker pants right now as I am watching this thread! LOL!

I want to know who got it too! It is absolutely stunning


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

The suspense is killing me... who got it?!?!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Maybe Karen will come on and give us a hint







I am dying to know!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Maybe Karen liked it so much she bought it for herself







:


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I bet it was the same mama who got the Ice Star coat


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

It wasn't me! I thought about it but I just spent a heck of a lot of money on an MM custom so I stayed away from the computer during the stocking

I came back afterwards to drool


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ugh...All suspects have denied. WHO was it than?


----------

